# 2021-22 Waterfowl Guidebook



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's here!
2021 Utah Waterfowl Guidebook


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks! Hopefully there's water here in Southern Utah.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

FM,
Thank you for posting, but you let me down.....
you were supposed to get me one more Pintail AND an extra week at the end of the Urban Season.
Seriously though, thank you for hooking us up!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MrShane said:


> FM,
> Thank you for posting, but you let me down.....
> you were supposed to get me one more Pintail AND an extra week at the end of the Urban Season.
> Seriously though, thank you for hooking us up!


If I had it my way you would have had your 2 pintails, an extra week of extended goose and a 5 goose limit. Also, NO guiding on WMA’s. The DWR sure tucked tail on the guiding thing when so many are against it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Getting me excited! Thanx Rob!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I was expecting the one Pintail rule to stick, getting two was a very long shot.
Not getting the extra week at the end of the Urban and also the guiding on WMA thing sure went the opposite direction I thought they would.
I talked to many waterfowlers and not a single one was against the extra week and not a single one was for the guiding.
Hmmmmm.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The guiding is getting out of control. Swan season rolls around and every guy with decoys and a boat starts charging $100. Maybe I’m missing out on an opportunity. No thanks! Guides do nothing but benefit from a public resource (birds and WMA’s) Guiding should be banned on all public land period!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t lower your standards, you will only end up taking more showers to feel clean again.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> The guiding is getting out of control. Swan season rolls around and every guy with decoys and a boat starts charging $100. Maybe I’m missing out on an opportunity. No thanks! Guides do nothing but benefit from a public resource (birds and WMA’s) Guiding should be banned on all public land period!


I never understood the need for a guide to shoot a bird that decoys to a kitchen trash bag.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

JerryH said:


> I never understood the need for a guide to shoot a bird that decoys to a kitchen trash bag.


Not everyone has a boat or access to areas swans frequent. Guiding gives those people an opportunity to hunt them other than pass shoot them. I don’t have a problem with swan guided hunts. I don’t think a dude needs to be guided on public land with ducks or geese though. Enforcing the difference between those hunts would be next to impossible. If it wasn’t for the swan hunting opportunity in utah, I’d be 100% guiding on any public land in utah.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

MM, I think you left out the word ‘against’ in the last sentence of your last post.


----------



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Getting excited! Glad I stockpiled shells last year, can’t find anything at the stores.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Sportsmans in Midvale had a bunch of steel shot today, I even found my favorite duck load.
2.75” 20 gauge #4’s!
Scheels had a bunch also.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Sportsmans in Midvale had a bunch of steel shot today, I even found my favorite duck load.
> 2.75” 20 gauge #4’s!
> Scheels had a bunch also.


Are the prices normal or higher?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

MrShane said:


> MM, I think you left out the word ‘against’ in the last sentence of your last post.


Yep. Against. Thanks


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

FM, roughly $2-3/box higher.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

That's honestly not too bad considering.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe with the shell shortage (as of now) folks wont be "sky busting" as much. I've never seen the sense in spending money on decoys and then try to whack a duck or goose that's 100 yards above the decoys cruising at 40mph. If I cant see the eyes, I normally don't pull the trigger. Hell, I'm lucky to fire 10 rounds a day with the party I hunt with. How do you teach patience??


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Maybe with the shell shortage (as of now) folks wont be "sky busting" as much. I've never seen the sense in spending money on decoys and then try to whack a duck or goose that's 100 yards above the decoys cruising at 40mph. If I cant see the eyes, I normally don't pull the trigger. Hell, I'm lucky to fire 10 rounds a day with the party I hunt with. How do you teach patience??


Don't you take turns calling the shot? When it's my turn I often don't speak up, so the first thing they hear is my gun going off.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I couldn’t even imagine more than one guy shooting at the same duck, does anybody really do that?


----------

